# A pax tipped me with his $20 wad of trash.



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

I was out with friends today, and one of them says "you know you got $20 back here?"
"Where?" 
"In the back of your seat." And he pulls out a wad of sticky bar receipts with a $20 bill sticking out. I checked the receipts, and it was definitely from Saturday drunk shuttle.

I'm sure it was a thanks for sticking his trash in my seat pocket 

Also, no possible way to know which drunk slob it was. Just glad my friend saw it before a college student found it and tried to force me to take them through a drive through. I bet the would have bought me a taco though


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

He was simply paying the cleaning fee, in advance!


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

I actually had something similar happen before. I picked up these 4 twenty something kids going to a pretty nice area maybe 45 mins away. The guy who ordered it say in back and was a total d*bag, only reason I even took them was because it was a 2x surge and his friends immediately went off on him for acting like a d*bag. Anyways my next fare gets in and immediately tells me there money stuffed in the back of the pass seat (right where the d*bag was sitting). Guess that was my tip for putting up the pos.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Money isn't a lost and found item, finders keepers losers weepers...


Add it to your cash tip revenue on your taxes and it's taxed the same.


----------

